# Betta?



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a Betta for my 10g. All I have in my 10g is 6 neon tetras is this a bad idea? What do I look for when buying a Betta? I said I would never get a Betta but some look nice.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Nobody replied so I'm going to say it will be fine.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Well, some people only check ones a day which is probably why no one replied yet. As for the question, it might work out. This all depends on how aggressive the betta is and how much hiding spaces you provide. I would say only try it out if you can give the betta back to the store in case things don't work out. Keep a close eye on the betta the first week, if you see any sign of aggression (fin nipping, torn fins, random deaths) from the betta remove it.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm going to try it if I see a nice looking Betta. I can always give it to my mom she is about to get a 10g ready.


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

Found a nice looking betta. All the others did not look as nice and it was the only one they had that looked like that. I could hear a lady who works there ask somebody where that betta went that she was going to buy it after work.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Post pics. Btw, make sure you keep the water clean and warm, or you will be in my position, with all your adult bettas having been exposed to a deadly disease. Good luck with bettas!!


----------



## Coolfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a heater so I'm good to go. I'll try to get some good pics.


----------

